# iTAN - schon gephisht?



## Prosecutor (15 März 2006)

Ist schon ein Fall bekannt geworden, in dem trotz indizierter TAN ein mißbräuchlicher Kontenzugriff erfolgt ist? Eigentlich dürften die Täter mit solch einer iTAN ja nichts anfangen können.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/66652&words=iTAN
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/66046&words=iTAN
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/63249&words=iTAN

warte warte nur ein Weilchen...


----------



## Prosecutor (16 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/66652&words=iTAN
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/66046&words=iTAN
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/63249&words=iTAN
> 
> warte warte nur ein Weilchen...




Nicht schlecht, aber ziemlich aufwendig.  :evil:


----------

